# Outdoors > Outdoor Transport >  Installing a light bar to  Pajero 2007

## Hunteast

Anyone recommend someone in Chch to install a light bar and best type to buy? Looking at fitment around the front grill - no bull bar. Just for off road use. Any recommendations appreciated.

----------


## northdude

They are pretty easy to fit yourself they need to be on a seperate circut from headlights for wof

----------


## gonetropo

easy to fit, i can show you how to wire them in. they are an interesting wof case but my local guy approves them providing they cant be on when the headlights are dipped.

----------


## northdude

Thats how mine are wired just need to change a wire at wof time some guys are a bit anal about it

----------

